# Question About Paedo-Communion



## JBaldwin (Oct 27, 2008)

A spoke with a friend today whose family has been visiting our PCA church but are uncomfortable with our church's position on paedo-communion. Our position is that children of covenant families should be examined by the elders before taking communion. 

I have heard very little of the paedo communion viewpoint, and my friend is the first I've met who holds to this view. Can anyone briefly explain it nd give a few scripture reasons for it? Or give me some scriptural reason why not?

She kept going to I Corinthians 11.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 27, 2008)

The search function shows several good threads on this topic.

You may find this one helpful:
http://www.puritanboard.com/f31/paedocommunion-13221/


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 27, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> The search function shows several good threads on this topic.
> 
> You may find this one helpful:
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f31/paedocommunion-13221/



This is most helpful. I did a search, but didn't find this as quickly as you did.


----------



## KMK (Oct 28, 2008)

Roman Catholic websites might also be helpful.


----------

